# Surprises & Disappointments 2013 - Part 2



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Way back in March I sat down and wrote who I thought were my biggest surprises and disappointments of the year. The LPGA had only played 5 tournaments at that point. So much has changed since then. The LPGA has now completed 15 of its 28 tournaments, and I would like to take another look. 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Surprises & Disappointments 2013 - Part 2


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony: I'm disappointed that our US gals haven't made a strong showing, but the surprising aspect is the accuracy that you made on the strong showing of the Asians.

I 'd also like to point out that our LPGA/girls golf for 7 to 17 year olds had a strong turn out, a great success and a strong bonding with the First tee program of Utah.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> I 'd also like to point out that our LPGA/girls golf for 7 to 17 year olds had a strong turn out, a great success and a strong bonding with the First tee program of Utah.


That is good to know.


----------

